# What Happened To My CBD Thread ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I wanted to report how much it has helped my back and sleeping the past six months or so. I'm still using it at bedtime, get a great nights sleep and my chronic back pain that has existed for 40 + years and a MAJOR operation to go along with it is now just about non existent.

Wish I could find that thread, lots of folks were getting some relief from chronic pain as I remember.

Well anyway, I just wanted to report that that stuff has been a great help to a lot of folks.

wll


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I need to look into CBD, Wll. My sleep pattern is hit and miss and I also have some issues with my right knee. It's bothered me since I was a child, I've had two surgeries and have pain in other areas of my leg that I'm sure is connected to the knee.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey wll, if you can, please give us the details again on your CBD success, or maybe someone can find your old thread again and post it. I suffer from back pain as well and would be interested to know. Thanks!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Guys, I was using it for stress and my bad back. We had quite a few folks that had used it and shared lots of info ... I think it was from maybe 6 months ago or so, I take about 50mg a night which is a 1ml dropper with the brand I use.. It is a tincture that I put under my tongue and keep it there for about 2 minutes. It takes about 2 hrs or so to take effect.

I use it as at work I'm under lots and lots of stress, but that work stress is going away since I changed direction with my company. My sleep is also deeper and I wake up more refreshed. My back pain, although still there it doesn't bother me.

I can say now as I said in my first post, it really has made a huge difference for me.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Double post, sorry


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> I put under my tongue and keep it there for about 2 minutes







This will cure all pain. Will give you cancer too but that's a lot later.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

When I was stationed in Germany I used to get packages from Pakistan that looked like that too. :naughty:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

To me CBD is like Vodka without the 'Vod'. Maybe like Premium Gas without the 'Gas'. Maybe like a glass of water without the 'Wet'.
I grew up a ******* in a hippy town in the 60's and 70's. People grew the Weed like Cotton. My Mom is 75, rolls her own, never see's a doctor, never been sick, no pains, doesn't remember her age or that my Dad died 3 years ago. All from a plant that the government is just dying to own. #whatif

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tried CBD... figured if it was good enough for Willie, I'd try it. Did nothing for me. Stopped after a week or so. Sourmash does it for me.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

wll said:


> I wanted to report how much it has helped my back and sleeping the past six months or so. I'm still using it at bedtime, get a great nights sleep and my chronic back pain that has existed for 40 + years and a MAJOR operation to go along with it is now just about non existent.
> 
> Wish I could find that thread, lots of folks were getting some relief from chronic pain as I remember.
> 
> ...


I can't find the thread but if it had a link to a supplier, it may have been deleted as advertising.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Canadian with early onset arthritis here.

Nuff' said. 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry the Hermit said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to report how much it has helped my back and sleeping the past six months or so. I'm still using it at bedtime, get a great nights sleep and my chronic back pain that has existed for 40 + years and a MAJOR operation to go along with it is now just about non existent.
> ...


Henry, that might be it, I did list a couple of companies that produced what I was using, I'll be sure not to do that again.

Thank you,

wll


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

wll said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


I don't think any of the mods will object to an occasional link to a maker's slingshot products, such as a review.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry the Hermit said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Henry the Hermit said:
> ...


Thank you Henry, for your response.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I have changed my dosage a few times, and for ME in general 1ml of 50mg of CBD is about right. It knocks out my back pain and other aches I have, I get a good nights sleep and I don't feel tired at all the next day. As mentioned I take it at night before i go to bed. and that's it.

One of the biggest things is the calmness and an increase in mental clarity. Stress level has dropped by a lot. A clearness of mind to solve problems that come up on a daily basses at work is very important, especially when the company has been shut down for 5 months because of the Covid situation. I'm dealing with loan officers, medical insurance stuff and I could go on and on. Being able to think clearly without freaking out is very, very important !!

CBD is not a magic cure all for sure, but there are some things it does that can really help. For some folks they get very little relief and some it helps a lot.

wll


----------



## kimmies (Aug 13, 2020)

Are you using the full spectrum cbd oil?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome kimmies


----------



## kimmies (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm taking about 45-50mg right now and that is the right amount that helps with sleep yet doesn't cause tiredness in the morning.. I got to be careful not to take more as I have lots to do at work and I can't be lethargic with what is going on.. Yes, it is full spectrum !!

For me, it does great for calming me down, staying focused with a clear head. . Not to mention helping greatly with my back pain and all the other pains a 72 year old guy has !.

wll


----------

